# english speaking sports clubs near sitges



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi there,
I am moving to Sitges in less than a month, I am wondering if anyone knows any english speaking sports clubs that I could join! 
I am nervous about moving but looking forward to it at the same time and it would be great to join a club and makes some friends


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

*im new too*



Irishgirl said:


> Hi there,
> I am moving to Sitges in less than a month, I am wondering if anyone knows any english speaking sports clubs that I could join!
> I am nervous about moving but looking forward to it at the same time and it would be great to join a club and makes some friends


Hi 
My OH and I are new in sitges too although we am not sporty i would be available to meet if you wish Pm me if you do


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

mags&woody said:


> Hi My OH and I are new in sitges too although we am not sporty i would be available to meet if you wish Pm me if you do


hi there

not sure how to pm you, maybe you could let me know how i do that, maybe im doing it now!!! new to this site!!! hope your settling into Sitges,


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Irishgirl said:


> hi there
> 
> not sure how to pm you, maybe you could let me know how i do that, maybe im doing it now!!! new to this site!!! hope your settling into Sitges,


Hi in order to PM me go to the top of the page and under your name you will see private messges click that and then on the right hand side you will see control box look down and you will see the send private message. good luck


----------

